# Garip / Acayip / Tuhaf



## FlyingBird

Onların arasında fark var mıdır?

her biriyle birkaç örnek verir misiniz?

İs there any difference between them or they can be used interchangeably?

İf there is difference i would be very grateful for some examples with each one. 

çok önemli benim için, lütfen yardım edin


----------



## jcpjcp

When the meaning is "strange", you can use any of them interchangeably. But

When the meaning is "poor", then you should use only "garip". Because "garip" has two different meanings.


----------



## FlyingBird

jcpjcp said:


> When the meaning is "strange", you can use any of them interchangeably. But
> 
> When the meaning is "poor", then you should use only "garip". Because "garip" has two different meanings.


So acayip and tuhaf is totally same?

Which one is the most used between them?


----------



## jcpjcp

yes the same, both are used equally common.


----------



## FlyingBird

jcpjcp said:


> yes the same, both are used equally common.


Teşekkürler.

Just one more question. Can i get some sentences as example with word 'apacayip' please?

İs it possible to say 'aptuhaf' or something like that?


----------



## jcpjcp

I have never heard "apacayip" or "aptuhaf".


----------



## Rallino

The absolute form of _tuhaf_ would theoretically be _tuptuhaf_, I guess, but these two words aren't in use. They would be understood though.


----------

